# quick question on bacteriostatic water vs. sodium chloride



## TRAINS (Jan 5, 2012)

I ordered bacteriostatic water for my GHRP 6 but recieved bacteriostatic 0.9% sodium chloride...is it ok to use the s.c over the regular water the reserch ive done is half and half with ideas of sodium ch. only lasting like 6 days when mixed if anyone know any truth to this i would appreciate it..


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 5, 2012)

I believe it is a one time use solution, meaning what ever you mixed with it,you would have to use the whole thing...


----------

